# Kinh nghiệm chọn mua chăn ga gối nệm cho bé



## Nguyen Lynh (3/4/19)

*"Hạnh phúc của những ông bố bà mẹ là nhìn thấy còn trẻ phát triển từng ngày"*​
Sau một ngày dài làm việc vất vả, trở về nhà  nhìn đứa con yêu nô đùa hay say giấc trong chiếc cũi cũng đủ để cha mẹ hạnh phúc, bao nhiêu mệt mỏi đều tan biến. Vì vậy, lựa chọn bộ chăn ga gối nệm cho bé luôn là điều mà các bậc làm cha mẹ luôn quan tâm để mang lại giấc ngủ trọn vẹn nhất cho con. Sau đây là Những Kinh Nghiệm Chọn Mua Chăn-Ga-Gối-Nệm Cho Bé mà Thegioinem.com muốn gửi gấm đến những cặp vợ chồng chuẩn bị đón đứa con yêu chào đời hoặc các ông bố bà mẹ muốn tân trang lại không gian ngủ cho con.






Kinh Nghiệm Chọn Mua Chăn-Ga-Gối-Nệm Cho Bé​
*1. ĐỐI VỚI TRẺ SƠ SINH:*
Thông thường đối với trẻ sơ sinh, da của các bé rất nhạy cảm vì vậy cha mẹ phải chọn nệm có chất liệu an toàn, mềm mại, ưu tiên những thiết kế đơn giản, không rườm rà, vướng víu. Trong đó:

*Nệm:  *
Nệm phải có độ phẳng, mềm mại. Đặc biệt là về độ thông thoáng ất quan trọng khiến trẻ khi nằm lên sẽ không bị hầm nóng hay bí lưng, giảm nguy cơ bé bị rôm sẩy. Bên cạnh đó, hãy lựa chọn kích thước vừa vặn với nôi hoặc giường của trẻ nằm. Không nêm mua một tấm nệm quá lớn hoặc quá nhỏ so với nôi của trẻ.

_*Gối: *_
Đối với trẻ sơ sinh thì mẹ nên không cho dùng gối hoặc chọn những loại gối rất mỏng như: gối cao su oval (loại chuyên dụng cho trẻ sơ sinh), gối lõm ở giữa,...Việc lựa chọn gối phải thỏa mãn các yếu tố: êm ái, mỏng, nhẹ, khả năng thấm hút mồ hôi tốt.

_*Ga trải nệm: *_
Mẹ nên chọn những tấm ga trải vừa khít với đệm (chất liệu cotton có phần chun co giãn bao quanh là lựa chọn tối ưu). Cấu trúc của những chiếc ga này gồm có lớp nilon ở dưới cùng, phía trên là lớp vải cotton có hình họa đơn giản, với những gam màu tươi sáng. Bởi lẽ, lớp nilon phía dưới sẽ ngăn cho chất thải của bé có thể bị ngấm xuống đệm, chất liệu cotton giúp thấm hút mồ hôi tốt cho trẻ.

_*Chăn mùa hè cho bé:*_
Vì thời tiết mùa hè khá nóng nực, nhưng bạn sợ bé bị lạnh bụng hoặc lạnh do điều hòa thì có thể sử dụng chăn lưới (đây là loại chăn được dệt thưa dành riêng cho bé). Tùy thuộc vào cơ thể cũng như nhiệt độ phòng mà mẹ có thể đắp 1 -2 lớp chăn mỏng này cho bé.

*2. ĐỐI VỚI TRẺ LỚN HƠN:*
Khi bé lớn hơn, không cần phải nằm nôi, hay cũi nữa thì cha mẹ có thể trang bị cho  bé một căn phòng cùng chiếc giường và bộ chăn, ga, gối, nệm mới nhé. Và ở thời điểm này khi chọn những chiếc ga, chăn cho bé mẹ nên chọn các chất liệu an toàn như vải cotton, vải nỉ, thun.
Bên cạnh chất liệu an toàn, cha mẹ cũng nên chú ý đến các chi tiết trong căn phòng của bé như màu sơn, giấy dán tường… Để có thể chọn chăn, ga, gối cùng phong cách, tông màu, tạo nên tổng thể hòa hợp cho căn phòng của bé nhé.

*3. CÁC MẪU HOA VĂN CHĂN GA GỐI CHO BÉ:*
Mỗi một đứa trẻ, mọi độ tuổi, giới tính khác nhau sẽ có những lựa chọn khác nhau về màu sắc, họa tiết chăn, ga, gối, nệm khác nhau. Ví dụ:

Đối với bé gái, cha mẹ có thể ưu tiên lựa chọn các gam màu hồng, các họa tiết hoa lá, cây cối hay các nhân vật cổ tích yêu thích, v.v…Nếu bạn muốn thêm chút hiện đại vào phong cách yểu điệu ưa thích của các bé, hãy thử kết hợp các màu hồng son môi, đỏ tươi hay xanh lá cây nhạt.
Đối với các bé trai cha mẹ có thể lựa chọn các họa tiết tàu, xe, động vật,... Ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể kết hợp thêm các màu sắc sinh động như đỏ, xanh da trời và xanh lá với những mẫu chăn ga đơn sắc cho bé trai.
Bên cạnh đó, mẹ cũng có thể lựa chọn những gam màu, họa tiết theo xu hướng họa tiết hình học. Hoặc các họa tiết an toàn và không bao giờ lỗi mốt như chấm bi, ô vuông hay kẻ sọc cũng không bao giờ trở nên cũ kỹ, do chúng rất dễ kết hợp với các loại nội thất trong phòng cũng như dễ kết hợp với nhau.

Bên trên là một vài Kinh Nghiệm Chọn Mua Chăn-Ga-Gối-Nệm Cho Bé hy vọng sẽ giúp ích được cho các gia đình chuẩn bị đón con yêu chào đời nhé !!!

Thegioinem.com​


----------

